# Which SEIKO model you love best



## Sophy (Dec 31, 2013)

*As topic, which SEIKO model you love best?*

Me : 62MAS and MM300


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have soft spots for many Seikos, but a 7A28/38/48, a 6139 Pogue and a bellmatic are right up there for me.


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

Its not fair....Too many to choose from  Although I don't own one (yet) I'm gonna go for the Spring Drive MM300. Yummy...

In the meantime I'll have to persevere with my 007, Turtle and pair of Samurai's. Recently picked up a couple of SNZH's too, the 53 and 57 for a more retro divers vibe.


----------



## Tim.C (Jun 17, 2017)

Obviously, I'd have to go to the only one I own, and the one that has been my main (and effectively only) watch for the last many years.......

*Seiko Titanium Ultrasonic 8v36-0031*



(It's not my only watch now - I've sort of gained a few over the last year  )


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

SBGJ001G

or something very similar ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh go on then :laugh:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Possibly the Seiko SARB or 009. The SARB is a nice well made watch with an excellent movement that can be regulated very well. I have had mine for several years and the timekeeping is excellent I also find it to be very robust at its price point its hard to think of a watch that really competes with it.

The 009 I like because of its rather iconic looks all be it an automatic movement, that being said I think the SARB takes it as right now given the choice between the Seiko and the new Mako I would go for the Mako.

I know many would argue for the Grand Seiko but I feel there other options come into play and with erratic pricing I would probably choose something else.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Pretty much the basic and standard SKX007. :thumbsup:


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

I have two Seiko's, both of which I am very fond of. I have a SUN065P1 and an SRPB11J1. I really like Seiko watches but I would probably stick to the diver style of watch. I do like some of the Grand Seiko's however I think I could find other watches to spend that sort of money on.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Too many to choose from.

Today's favourite, though it might not be tomorrow's ! :wacko:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

6309 150m diver (+ the modern updated interpretation) because of the case shape, Marinemaster because it's a beautiful tool watch, the 300m Tuna because it doesn't pretend to be anything other than a tool diver & despite being a large watch it's eminently wearable & the Seiko Spirit dress watch (can't remember model number) because it is just a classy watch


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

gimli said:


> Pretty much the basic and standard SKX007. :thumbsup:


 I'll second that. Brilliant watches for the money. I've got an SKX011 on order to play nice with my 007. Might even get a 009 too :tongue:



pauluspaolo said:


> the Seiko Spirit dress watch (can't remember model number) because it is just a classy watch


 Is that the SARB033/035? Beautiful watches.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

I have three Kinetics, and rotate them to keep them charged.

Any of the kinetics are a favourite, I cannot choose....

(Although that Marinemaster could be a new favourite......)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Apart from the Pogue - - nary a one! They all look the same to me! :tumbleweed:

Send your spare/franken/fudgey/unloved Pogues to me at the Edinburgh Home for Retired watches - :rofl:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Has to be this one for me....the 'Pogue'.


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

I like that one in the classifieds,the one with the ceramic bezel and purple strap,only trouble is I ain't got £300


----------



## Sophy (Dec 31, 2013)

Buuk said:


> Its not fair....Too many to choose from  Although I don't own one (yet) I'm gonna go for the Spring Drive MM300. Yummy...
> 
> In the meantime I'll have to persevere with my 007, Turtle and pair of Samurai's. Recently picked up a couple of SNZH's too, the 53 and 57 for a more retro divers vibe.


 SKX007 is pubic and affordable , i feel just love SEIKOO hahahaha


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sophy (Dec 31, 2013)

for Black friday


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

This thread needs less nerdy reference numbers and more pics please!

Like the one above. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Seiko 5. Got to be the Honda 90 of the watch world.


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

Sophy said:


> SKX007 is pubic and affordable


 Affordable yes. Pubic….Hmm, not so sure..


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


>


 :yes:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Only one I have... While I do indeed have a love for it, I prefer the overall look of the standard MM300 better. It's also thinner. This thing is just way too thick. Lol

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbqHOFhAnSH/


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

For me it's my Flightmaster and my SSB033:



















I would like to get one of the Presage dress watches at some point.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Never had this on my wrist but I think as a design classic on a price point, it's "probably" my favourite

img56979444 by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This'll do me.


----------



## gavbaz (Nov 20, 2016)

Had far too many! It's a close call with my MM300 but my 6105 gets it!
View attachment 12773


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This original Seiko


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Tricky question, this is a superb watch that I wear every day, well, to be precise every night as due to it`s superb lume it is perfect for when I go to bed....

*SEIKO 5 SPORTS SRP489K1, cal.4R36A 24 Jewels*









I really like it, however, although I only wear this one occasionally I`d say it fits the description of my Favourite Seiko :thumbs_up:

*SEIKO 6138-3002, 21 Jewels (made in May 1977).*










(Photos not to same scale)


----------



## Sophy (Dec 31, 2013)

Sleep


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

My two favourites that I own, are the mm300 and Sarb017. Favourites that I don't own, are just too many to list :huh: .


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I have lots of SEIKOs, but my favourite model is this one



The 6139 movement is a mechanical beauty and such a pleasure to service.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

There's a few knocking about (somewhere) ?

Found this one, 70's Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6011.










My personal favourite has to be...

SARB017 Alpinist.

Cal: 6R15, 23 jewel.


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Some great Seikopr0n here! So many to choose from, but it would be a close call for me between and original Cocktail Time or a Pogue. I own neither but had a Pogue in 1979 which I promptly lost. It was engraved with my name and I still look out for it on Ebay etc. One day...


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry I love them all .. cant choose .... :yes:

Seiko Monsters 19th Oct 2017 a by sulie preece, on Flickr

seiko sk007 10th nov 2017 by sulie preece, on Flickr

Seiko grid A159-5009 15th Sept 2017 by sulie preece, on Flickr


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

This is probably my favourite of the Seikos that I own - quite fancy a 'Superior' version though...


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Of the ones I currently own probably the Landshark


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

If it's the one we own and we like the most it's this one

IMG_0449 by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

I like most of the divers, LOVE the Sumo i don't have










but i do have the monster 1st gen which is my seiko keeper










of course i like the high end of GS and MM


----------



## TWCjapan (Dec 26, 2017)

pretty like the Astron series


----------



## Jayman78 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I like the Kinetic Auto Relay models - amazing watches (sometimes lacked a bit of style but not mine below!)










J


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Great pictures and posts already on this thread. For me, rather like Mr levity's scrumptious Seiko, I adore dress-type Seiko watches, auto or mechanical, with those particular shaped hands and with simple markers in inimitable Seiko style. Today, I am wearing just such a watch - a simple stainless steel Seiko quartz dress watch with thin bezel, plain black dial, small date window and silver markers and hands with no lume. Lovely.

Seiko still do a watch similar to my own but not as nice. My version has a drum-shaped case and the date window is ultra subtle with no "frame" around it. I couldn't find a pic of my model but I spotted a couple of vintage Seiko gems that I would just love to add to my collection:










(pic from i.pinimg.com/originals)










(pic from i.pinimg.com/originals)


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Sumo for me got a blue one on the way to go with the black one plus had a gen 1 monster turn up today from Italy so I'm all smiles at the moment .I was saving for a mm300 tuna which I had set my heart on got there and decided to buy the other two instead


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

The MM300 for me if they did a Titanium version, or even a bead blasted one .. or one of the 600m Ceramic Spring Drives :notworthy:


----------



## adalfuns (Feb 6, 2018)

Seiko SUN043, looking for it though...


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 12, 2018)

i love many seiko watches models but a i prefer the new spb053 with strap seiko 20mm or hirsch carbon bleu strap


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Going on then, I love the brand!
A ouple of my vintage favourites 

Somewhere in between a Grand Seiko and a King Seiko, more info *here *










1965 Sea horse, more info *here*


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 12, 2018)

very nice the sea horse for a watch years 1965


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Another couple 

A Landmaster more info *here *

*







*

Seiko A628 LCD more info *here*


----------



## decraew (Aug 30, 2016)

Because it's apparently made of Unobtanium:

the sarb005



Regrettably very hard to find


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 12, 2018)

very nice this model :clap:


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Roy said:


> Oh go on then :laugh:


I need to try one of these on... Thing it will be a bit big for my wrist...But I've read the wear pretty small for there size but are a heavy old lump of metal...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

A blast from the past. SARB001


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Rob,

I have the Merkur that I could send if you want to see if the size is OK. Drop me a PM if you are interested.












Rob.B said:


> I need to try one of these on... Thing it will be a bit big for my wrist...But I've read the wear pretty small for there size but are a heavy old lump of metal...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

i like these:



















oh - and this one


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

oh - and these










quite like this one










and these










these too










er and these














































soft spot for AoD's










rare one


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Love them Scubamasters...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Now that i had the Sumo i can say that is very lovely watch, the turtle padi is perfect also


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

BarryW said:


> oh - and these
> soft spot for AoD's


Ooh :clap: is there a 7A48 or two in there? Hard to tell from the pic.


----------

